# Hey BuGG, have you seen these?



## Willybomb (May 13, 2020)

If you're bored with FV-1....





__





						FXCore | Audio Effects DSP | by Experimental Noize
					

The FXCore is a DSP designed for creating audio effects in pro-audio devices.



					www.experimentalnoize.com


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2020)

Yep.  I'm waiting for the evaluation board to become available.

It's going to be a little more complicated than the FV-1 since it requires some additional supporting hardware, but I'm definitely curious.


----------



## XNFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep.  I'm waiting for the evaluation board to become available.



Now available


----------



## Robert (Jun 6, 2020)

XNFrank said:


> Now available



Email sent.     Shoot me info if that's faster.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 6, 2020)

T_T 64 pins of smd hell to solder xD !!!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 6, 2020)

I would really like to turn some of these into pedals. The clouds looks super fun https://renbeeves.com/blog/modular/2018/06/17/mutable-instruments-schematics.html


----------



## XNFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> T_T 64 pins of smd hell to solder xD !!!



After you do it a couple hundred times it isn't too bad


----------



## Robert (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> T_T 64 pins of smd hell to solder xD !!!



The irony is that it'll probably actually be easier to drag solder than the SOIC-28 FV-1.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jun 6, 2020)

Robert said:


> The irony is that it'll probably actually be easier to drag solder than the SOIC-28 FV-1.


My sloppy soldering skill won't stop me from trying it out if you ever do a project  I'll just use a ocean of flux and I should be good xD


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

Will be interesting to see what you guys cook up with this....!


----------

